# Sweet Water Archery Club Shoot this coming Saturday 03/26/11



## jrbowhuntr (Mar 22, 2011)

When: Saturday March 26, 2011
Time: Sign up any time between 8 am-3 pm

(As long as you have payed and going to the frist target by 3:00 you can shoot.)

Where: Sweetwater Archery Club
7201 Cedar Mountain Road
Douglasville, Ga. 30135
(Across from the Douglasville Animal Shelter and the Douglasville Landfill)


I have the web site below, we have a google map page so you can find your way to the shoot.
http://www.sweetwaterarchery.com/

Hope to see ya'll.


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 22, 2011)

Never thought Id miss the 1st day of turkey season to shoot 3-D but I should be there weather permitting.
I'm self employed and with the economy slow, I don't have work everyday. I'll be able to hunt some during the week.
I'm blaming it on this dang carter squeeze me release. It put the smack down on my target panic. I even rejoined ASA for the 1st time in 8 years. I'm baaaack !


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 22, 2011)

well, fast eddie, i've only been telling you that for decades, lol!!


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Mar 22, 2011)

bowanna said:


> Never thought Id miss the 1st day of turkey season to shoot 3-D but I should be there weather permitting.
> I'm self employed and with the economy slow, I don't have work everyday. I'll be able to hunt some during the week.
> I'm blaming it on this dang carter squeeze me release. It put the smack down on my target panic. I even rejoined ASA for the 1st time in 8 years. I'm baaaack !



Well I'm in the same boat as you on the missing opening day of turkey season to shoot a 3-D shot, but I kind of have to be there.


----------



## stickslinger09 (Mar 22, 2011)

Think I'll shoot a thunder chicken then some foam devils


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Mar 23, 2011)

stickslinger09 said:


> Think I'll shoot a thunder chicken then some foam devils



Shoot one for me to.


----------



## beretta19 (Mar 25, 2011)

Going to shoot early to try and beat the rain.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Mar 25, 2011)

Got the range set, come one come all


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 25, 2011)

1st. official 20 target 3D tournament for me..for 2011.. see ya'll there. "I hope they are short!" Spanka


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 25, 2011)

bowanna said:


> Never thought Id miss the 1st day of turkey season to shoot 3-D but I should be there weather permitting.
> I'm self employed and with the economy slow, I don't have work everyday. I'll be able to hunt some during the week.
> I'm blaming it on this dang carter squeeze me release. It put the smack down on my target panic. I even rejoined ASA for the 1st time in 8 years. I'm baaaack !



Looks like weathers not permitting. I'm gonna try to sit under my tree umbrella in a rain suit and stick a movie star.    ...Well, thats my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Mar 26, 2011)

We had a great time shooting today . The rain held off to the 16th target but we stayed with it to the end ... Loved the new set up today .


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Mar 26, 2011)

elsberryshooter said:


> We had a great time shooting today . The rain held off to the 16th target but we stayed with it to the end ... Loved the new set up today .



Glad you had fun, Thanks for coming will see you next weekend.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Mar 26, 2011)

BlackArcher said:


> 1st. official 20 target 3D tournament for me..for 2011.. see ya'll there. "I hope they are short!" Spanka



What happen you get lost , Cause I no we didn't move.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Mar 26, 2011)

I shouldve shot my bow today cuz the thunder chicken won!


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 26, 2011)

Thunder chickens kicked bowanna butt today. I had em at 7 yds at one time but I couldn't draw. They decided I was to ugly and left in a hurry. 
I tried to force a shot when they were  at 35 yds and headed out quick but the chickens won.   I'll post a pic in the turkey forum. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=612550


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 27, 2011)

you shoulda given them the bowanna tube shot.  i've always said getting a gobbler with a bow is a great accomplishment.  gettingit on video is even more challenging...all that camera movement and those suckas have sharp eyes.  one false move and their tin is in the wind, lol


----------



## beretta19 (Mar 27, 2011)

Great shoot Albert my family and I had a great time see you next month.


----------



## mitchi (Mar 28, 2011)

*pics*

Cools pics Lee.


----------



## timmyNjessica (Jul 7, 2012)

Is there noeet wayer phone number for sweet water


----------



## timmyNjessica (Jul 7, 2012)

Sorry bout typo is there a phone number for sweet water


----------

